# UFO?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 8, 2007)

Hoax?
Mexican Air Force Crew Talks About UFO Case


Mexican Air Force Crew 
Talks About UFO Case
Exclusive to Rense.com 
By Santiago Yturria 
[email protected]
5-17-4

Dear Jeff, 

These are some transcripts from the interviews with the three military officials directly involved in the Mexican Air Force C26A plane incident on March 5, 2004. 

The interviews were made by researcher Jaime Maussan as part of the investigation in April 2004. The military officials are Major Magdaleno Castañon as pilot commander of the plane, Lt. German Ramirez Marin, the RADAR operator and Lt. Mario Adrian Velasquez Telles, the FLIR operator. 

Interview with Major Magdaleno Castañon, Command pilot. 

Question: Major, did you feel worried at any time when you realized you were surrounded by these unknown lights ? 

Answer: According to the information I heard from the operations coordinator chief - he was in charge of the visualization operation on the screens - he mentioned that the objects were in the back, on the left side and in front of us. It was at that moment that I began to feel stressed. 

Question: But despite that information, none of you could see the objects? 

Answer: We never saw them. We couldn't make visual contact with them. 

Question: Then, only through the FLIR was it possible to detect the presence of these objects. 

Answer: Yes, only with the FLIR system...the infrared camera. 

Question: Would you say that the objects were invisible to normal sight? 

Answer: I would say so because none of the crew could see them with simple eyesight. 

Question: At that distance, where the objects were from you, wouldn't you have been able to see them ? 

Answer: The closest distance that we had from the objects was 2 miles. Our experience tells us that we can identify conventional aircraft at that distance, so that's the doubt that operation left on us. 

Question: When you decided to turn off all your airplane lights, you made that decision to avoid any posible conflict with these strange objects ? 

Answer: I did that perhaps following an instinct, thinking that maybe it could help in some way. As flight commander, I felt I had to take some kind of meassure because the signal I received was that we were being followed and by turning our light off, I was expecting a similar reaction from them. It was an instinct. 

Question: In the beginning of the incident, was it possible these objects became aware that you were following them ? 

Answer: It's just a guess, but perhaps there was a connection in that sense because it is very strange that we first pursued them, but when we cancelled that and made a completely opposite turn. The objects then also turned themselves - but now in OUR direction and began following us. I think it could be posible that in some way these objects were aware that we have been following and observing them. 

Question: What is your conclusion of this experience Major. 

Answer: What I can say as commander of a plane on a mission, is that this incident serves as a new precedent of future operations yet to come in our military division. 

As a commander, I accomplished my duty in performing a safe operation and in maintaining the safety of the personal and the equipment. If a similar incident like this takes place in the future and something tragic happens, the fault won't be that of the commander due to a loss of skill or negligence. 

Question: Are you concerned that these objects cannot be seen. 

Answer: I'm concerned because if a tragic incident happens, I would not have any evidence that could be used as legal defense in a court of law during any resulting trial. 

Interview with Lieutenant German Ramirez Marin. (non-FLIR) RADAR operator. 

Question: When was the first time you became aware of the objects. 

Answer: When we made a turn to route ourselves to Campeche, the FLIR infrared camera operator detected a target without a shape, just a shine. The target continued being observed with the FLIR. Then we detected other targets at the left side of the plane. They were eleven targets. We never had visual contact with them. 

Question: The eleven targets appeared on the normal (non-infrared) RADAR ? 

Answer. No. The eleven targets were not detected on the RADAR screen. Initially, only one target was detected by the RADAR. Then another target appeared at one 'o clock, that's how we describe the position that is in the front but slightly to our right. And then a third one in back of the plane. Those were the only three targets that appeared in the RADAR screen during the incident. The other ones that were at nine 'o clock, on our left side never appeared on the RADAR. 

Question: There was a time when these objects surrounded you. 

Answer: Yes, we can assume that because we had information of a target in the front, another one slightly to the right, one in the back, and according to the FLIR several others on our left side. So, we assumed that we were surrounded. 

Question: Did you feel fear ? 

Answer: Fear? ... Yes, personally, there was some fear because we were confronting a situation that has never happened to us before. 

Question: The objects movements on the RADAR were out of the ordinary ? 

Answer: Certainly. Our data information - most of all, the icons (blips), the clusters - were always there on the screen, but the information on their movements was heavily changing. Their speed changes were sudden, 60 -120- 300 knots, according to the RADAR information. 

The same happened with their flight paths. The flying paths showed first 90 degrees and suddenly 130 degrees in the RADAR screen. 

Question: What does that mean ? 

Answer: This means that the target changed direction constantly at great speed. There is no aircraft that can perform such direction changes so quickly. 

Interview with Lieutenant Mario Adrian Velazquez Tellez. FLIR operator. 

Question: Is it posible that the FLIR gives false information? 

Answer: It is not posible that the FLIR gives errroneus information because this was visual information of a target that had both heat and movement, so we could not make a reference to something that is not there. 

Question: Does the FLIR register hot air ? 

Answer: No. The FLIR doesn't register hot air, it register an object that generates heat. 

Question: Then the eleven objects that were detected by the FLIR were generating heat. Were these objects there even that you couldn't see them with your eyes? 

Answer: They were there, and we have the data references by their positions. They were on our left side, at the same laltitude and the same speed. 

Question: How much heat were the objects generating? 

Answer. We managed several meassures trying to get an image and all the time the targets maintained themselves very hot. We never found any irregular shape, they were spherical all the time. 

Question: Is this type of shape irregular with respect to other aircraft you have detected before? 

Answer: Yes, this is an irregular shape, I know of nothing like the aircraft I have seen. 

Question: Do you have any previous personal knowledge of any similar incident like this in your experience? 

Answer: I have never experienced anything like this and I don't not know what to tell you. I don't have any explanation what these objects were. 

Question: You had detection with the RADAR and the FLIR? 

Answer. That is correct. The RADAR gave us positions and then with the FLIR we searched that area. We located the targets and we kept those targets on the screen while the RADAR was detecting other targets giving us more positions. We tried to keep all these targets on the screen all the time, so as not to lose them. 

Question: How did the objects surround the airplane? 

Answer: The RADAR had objects on the front, slighlty to the right and on the back. The FLIR had several objects on the left so we could say that we were surrounded. 

Question: Were the objects big in size? 

Answer: They were big, especially two of them that were closer to us. 

Question: Could the FLIR have imagined this? Is it posible to manipulate the FLIR information? 

Answer: No. It is not posible to load information to the FLIR. All the information the FLIR is detecting is out there and is really happening. And the FLIR records this information in real time.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

Interesting, SW.

The '90s Belgian F-16 interception with video was probably the most perplexing that I have seen.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 9, 2007)

I just saw it. I would put money on that that IS an unidentified flying object. Goverment secret plane of sorts? 

It's not impossible to make a saucer object fly with the right kind of power I bet. 

But at the same time it looks........supernatural? 

I also now saw another video of some Mig 21's chasing a cylinder object. Weird. Said it reached mach 3 in 10 seconds. They say that's impossible for any man made aircraft.

Saw another video of merging saucers taken a Mig 23 "Flogger" cockpit. This is more reliable weirdness than ever I have seen.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2007)

I beleive there are UFOs but don't buy too much into Rense.com. They believe that 9-11 was perpetuated by the government and they also believe in contrails.


----------



## Joe2 (May 9, 2007)

In an interview, Dsdc1 and Dsdc2 said they had seen strange UFO's in the planet known as EARTH.


----------



## Joe2 (May 9, 2007)

ARRGGHH! the Daleks are invading earth again!!! Call the Doctor!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

What about this one?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 12, 2007)

Here's a quote: Warn your neighbors and your friends and even a few distant relations!


----------



## royal744 (May 22, 2007)

Who knows what this stuff is? It would be terminally arrogant assume 1) that we know everything about everything, and 2) that the only sentient beings in the universe are us. Whoever said that "to a primitive mind, science is magic" probably has it right; it's just that we don't know, have no idea, can't figure it out, or are worried and scared of it; therefore, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Are you implying that we might be semi-intelligent ostriches?


----------



## machine shop tom (May 26, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I beleive there are UFOs but don't buy too much into Rense.com. They believe that 9-11 was perpetuated by the government and they also believe in contrails.



They call contrails "chemtrails". 

Just about anything found on the Rense site has been or will be debunked by careful examination by sensible parties. I believe the particular instance mentioned has been discussed at bautforum.com

tom


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2007)

machine shop tom said:


> They call contrails "chemtrails".
> 
> Just about anything found on the Rense site has been or will be debunked by careful examination by sensible parties. I believe the particular instance mentioned has been discussed at bautforum.com
> 
> tom



That what I meant


----------

